# Who's getting the Freemax Starre subohm tank and coils?



## Looney (16/7/15)

Looking for the Freemax Starre. I hear it's currently the best tank on the market. I can't seem to find any local shops that have these in stock.

So who's getting and when?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

Right now, I would say the Billow 2 is the best tank on the market imo.

I haven't heard of the Freemax Starre - Will have a look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (16/7/15)

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/bottom-coil-type-atomizers/freemax-starre-dvc-sub-ohm-tank-5ml/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Looney (17/7/15)

Dubz said:


> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/bottom-coil-type-atomizers/freemax-starre-dvc-sub-ohm-tank-5ml/



Oh wow, thanks! Didn't see this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporize.co.za (23/7/15)

thanks @*Dubz *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Looney (23/7/15)

Wow, what a great tank! Really happy with my purchase! And thanks for getting it to me so quickly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporize.co.za (25/7/15)

Always a pleasure @Looney ..


----------

